# Testing



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Too small???


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never had any complaints...

Oh! Your siggie? 

Ummm, could be a little longer to fill out the place holder but it's got a cool look


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Also me...

Your siggy is looking very good.But it could be a little bit bigger indeed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2009)

LMAO 

I can see this thread going downhill fast! 

That's a great sig, real nice work!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> LMAO
> 
> I can see this thread going downhill fast!
> 
> That's a great sig, real nice work!



You and me both GG! Great siggy Biker Babe. Could be a little longer but other wise looks great!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

GG and Aaron: ...more like: approx. 1 meter down from the physical top of some of the users! 

Here's another attempt, I'm fiddling with the design and stuff, trying to figure something out here...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> GG and Aaron: ...more like: approx. 1 meter down from the physical top of some of the users!






BikerBabe said:


> Here's another attempt, I'm fiddling with the design and stuff, trying to figure something out here...


Again, you've done some real nice work


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks GG - I'm experimenting, and I know that I can come up with _something _better...I've just gotta find the time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2009)

I kinda like the black and white layout in the first one better but that's just me.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2009)

What waterfall?

oh.

That second one looks great.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2009)

The B&W is classey, the 2nd one almost needs a lightly shaded background or a subtle pattern.

Excellent job either way.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 10, 2009)

I like both of them.


Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the 2nd one better....But they both are nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2009)

First one is a little small but otherwise good. Second one is a better size.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 10, 2009)

Dolfo eh? Nice sig, met the man years ago at a soiree for B of B fighter pilots at Biggin Hill. A very entertaining gentleman.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2009)

What about both, bike and Bf109? Here a draft version:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking good,An interesting collage.If it would be the number 13 on the Bf109 it would be something just for Jan.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I would use a hotrod then, I think.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hotrod = ugh.
Btw, do you know why Harley riders never wave at other bikers to greet them, as is customary among motorcyclists?
Well...have you ever tried to control and steer a wheelbarrow with just one hand???  

Anyway Marcello - I really like your draft, how about Dolfo's 109E-4/N from JG26, with a BMW R75, camo painted, with sidecar - in front? That would fit nicely together. 











BMW R75, produced from 1941 to 1944, approx. 18.000 made.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Yet another attempt... 
The background's better, although I'm not quite satisfied with the rest...*sigh*...I guess I'll continue to fiddle with this little project...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Yet another attempt...
> The background's better, although I'm not quite satisfied with the rest...*sigh*...I guess I'll continue to fiddle with this little project...


Sometimes perfectionism can be a double-edged sword...

I see a great sig...the images are balanced along with the colors and the size is fine. It's a great sig and I think you've done well.

I sometimes get to a point on a project where it drives me nuts, so I set it aside and get a fresh perspective on it a little later on.

I'd say out of the three sigs you've done so far, this is the best...perhaps go with it for the time being until you get fresh inspiration?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

BB, that one is excellent! The colors are well balanced and not over powering. NICELY DONE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2009)

Very sharp. I like it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright gentlemen, that's my signature so far - thank you for the kind words, the feedback, and the good advice, alll and GG. 
Guess I can always make another one when I get tired of this one, then. 
Oh, btw - I made me a new avatar too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Looking good,An interesting collage.If it would be the number 13 on the Bf109 it would be something just for Jan.



13 is goooood! 



Marcel said:


> Hmmm, I would use a hotrod then, I think.



Or a kustom... 8)



BikerBabe said:


> Hotrod = ugh.
> Btw, do you know why Harley riders never wave at other bikers to greet them, as is customary among motorcyclists?
> Well...have you ever tried to control and steer a wheelbarrow with just one hand???



Now, that's just insulting!
If not Harley Davidson, you'll have Indian, BSA, Triumph, Norton, AJS, Vincent.... Don't see the fascination of riding a pfaff OR any other souped up sewing machine.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the new signature and avatar.


Wheelsup


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Wheelsup.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice looking sigs, BB! What program do you use to make them?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Amsel, I use Photoshop CS.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

Found this pic and had to do a siggy for you Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO NICE!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

The ice has melted under Chris's feat.


----------

